# Panel Schedule



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mcsparkin said:


> Any tips?


Yeah, you are over thinking it, slam them in however is easiest or pleases you.

People .... scratch that, electricians get all caught up in things that really make no difference.

That's my take, now enjoy 100 posts of how many diffrent ways to worry about there are. :laughing:


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

I do a lot if residences with 600a services and try my best to separate the three panels into basement, first floor, and second floor. This doesn't always work out, as the 1st floor and basement usually have way more circuits than the upstairs

Once in the panel, I do all me AF and GFI breakers first to them organized. If I have any heave loads (50A or above), I try to keep them close to the main. 

I matter what I do, I the panel schedule usually seems pretty random. It would be nice it the labels followed some type of path through the house. Master bed and master bath sometimes e d up at different ends of the panel.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

If the panel directory is properly labelled then it shouldn't really matter what order you put them in... Keeping the larger loads closer to the main makes some sense, but what if you add a hot tub later? It would be added and not necessarily close...


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

In a residential setting, what sort of logic indicates putting heavier loads closer to the main provides some sort of benefit and what is that benefit?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Celtic said:


> In a residential setting, what sort of logic indicates putting heavier loads closer to the main provides some sort of benefit and what is that benefit?


Some will way it puts less 'stress' on the bus bars below it. It also might allow the heat build-up of the larger loads to dissipate better when the top of the breaker is not covered by another breaker.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I solder my branch circuits straight to the bus bars. :whistling2: Circuit breakers are over rated. :thumbsup:

If I'm doing residential, I'll do whatever makes sense to me at the time. 

If I'm doing multiple units that are the same, I'll keep the panels the same. 

If I'm doing commercial and it's on a schedule, I'll do it according to the schedule and amend it as needed. 

If I'm replacing a panel, I take care to land my loads on the same phase they were originally on.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I solder my branch circuits straight to the bus bars. :whistling2: Circuit breakers are over rated. :thumbsup:
> 
> If I'm doing residential, I'll do whatever makes sense to me at the time.
> 
> ...


In short .... you work smarter not harder. :thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> In short .... you work smarter not harder. :thumbsup:


Something to that effect. :laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

If it's a residential panel I like to organise the circuits by room or area. All kitchen circuits together, laundry, bedrooms, etc.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Single panel in resi : all 20s on the right, all 15s on left, 2pole breakers to the bottom corners. All AFCI & GFI breakers down bottom on respective sides (frees up the neutral bar for future circuits). From top to bottom start with basement, first floor, second, etc. I keep breakers grouped by rooms/ areas, trying to always make the same order so when a nuisance tripped breaker call comes in I can tell them to check the right breaker. HO's are morons, help em out.
2 or more panels : keep each floor on its own if at all possible
Yes it's anal, but guess what? It makes customers happy that there's a rhyme and reason to what they just paid $50k for, not just throwing sh*t at the panel to see what sticks.
Yup, I do about 1 small commercial job every two to three years, and I'm that picky on those too.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

What the hell???? Why in the name of God would anyone waste their valuable time worrying about such a trivial and mundane thing in a residential panel. 

Enter and tie them in where they work. 

Keep it reasonably neat, do it in a reasonable amount of time and get paid. 

Move to the next one.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> What the hell???? Why in the name of God would anyone waste their valuable time worrying about such a trivial and mundane thing in a residential panel. ..........



Damn straight! :thumbsup: Now on to more important matters: Pencil or Sharpie when bending pipe?:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

electricmalone said:


> Yes it's anal, but guess what? It makes customers happy that there's a rhyme and reason to what they just paid $50k for, not just throwing sh*t at the panel to see what sticks.



ummm...you might THINK it has some rhyme and reason...but you are just tossing sh*t at the panel in an order that you, and you alone, prefer.

The "moron HO" doesn't give a rat's ass what order they are in ~ they are still going to have read the panel schedule and see what side #13 is on.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Damn straight! :thumbsup: Now on to more important matters: Pencil or Sharpie when bending pipe?:laughing:


One of my personalities says pencil......the other one is gone for lunch:blink:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Pencil for me. Sharpie if it's all I've got, but I'll write over my marks and wipe them off.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Sharpie :tt2:


----------



## mes2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

One thing I always do is stack 2pole 30amp and above circuit breakers from the top down verses installing side by side. For example if I have 2 -60 amp 2P BREAKERS, I would install them vertically that way the higher amperage breakers do not share the same bus tab to reduce overloading of the bus. I've seen burned up busbars especially on the higher amperage 2p circuit breakers, especially on quad breakers.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

If the wire comes in on the left side of the panel, terminate it on a breaker on the left side and vice versa. Older panels I've worked in criss cross so much at the top and bottom, there isn't anymore room left. I've done service changes that looked 100x better just by following that rule.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Damn straight! :thumbsup: Now on to more important matters: Pencil or Sharpie when bending pipe?:laughing:


Who cares the customer most likely won't see it. The real question is ground up or ground down on a plug?:whistling2:


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

mes2012 said:


> One thing I always do is stack 2pole 30amp and above circuit breakers from the top down verses installing side by side. For example if I have 2 -60 amp 2P BREAKERS, I would install them vertically that way the higher amperage breakers do not share the same bus tab to reduce overloading of the bus. I've seen burned up busbars especially on the higher amperage 2p circuit breakers, especially on quad breakers.


Good point, now that you mention it, I used to deal with that a lot in older NE houses. Same idea as not using minis, creates a hotspot on busbar.


----------



## phil125ca (Nov 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Damn straight! :thumbsup: Now on to more important matters: Pencil or Sharpie when bending pipe?:laughing:


Always pencil for me


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Mcsparkin said:


> What is the best way(in your opinion) to orientate breakers in a new panel. Do you group similar ccts such as standard 15amp general stuff together, cps, 240v loads etc? Do you start top to bottom or vice versa? Any tips?


I close my eyes and play "pin the tail on the donkey". Works very well, except when the HO walked between me and the panel. She did not like being stuck in the ***.


----------

